# Delivery Off-Duty



## FunkyAnesthetic (Aug 5, 2012)

Forgive me if I missed any similar threads; I promise I used the search function.

Free time and a wandering mind led me to wonder: What would you do if you were off-duty and encountered someone who was demonstrating the signs of imminent birth?

For all intents and purposes, let's say that EMS personell are 20 minutes out and the mother is crowning.

If the baby was delivered normally, what would you do you with respect to the umbilical cord?


----------



## Aidey (Aug 5, 2012)

Tie/clamp it off.


----------



## FunkyAnesthetic (Aug 5, 2012)

*Thanks*



Aidey said:


> Tie/clamp it off.


Thanks.  That's what I figured should be done, but given my total lack of experience, I figured I'd see what others had to say.

I assume you wouldn't cut the cord? If still connected, what would you do with the placenta tethered to the baby?


----------



## Aidey (Aug 5, 2012)

You would if you are certain your ties/clamps are secure. And the placenta takes time to deliver, so I would likely do nothing with it since it probably wouldn't be delivered until EMS arrived on scene.


----------



## FunkyAnesthetic (Aug 5, 2012)

Sounds good, thanks.


----------



## Veneficus (Aug 5, 2012)

make sure to use somebody else's shoe laces as ties, not your own


----------



## Aidey (Aug 5, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> make sure to use somebody else's shoe laces as ties, not your own



That is what the father is for. Instead of boiling water, tell him to collect shoe laces.


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 5, 2012)

tell her to cross her legs and pray the ambulance gets there quickly.

actually, women have been delivering baby's for hundreds of thousands of years.  the vast majority of them are delivered with 0 complications, without hospitals, paramedics, or even doctors.  The mother will be doing all the work, just don't drop the baby.

I'd call 911, and have the dispatcher update the crew on the situation, and then have the dispatcher coach the father or other helpful bystanders in delivering the baby.  that's what they get paid the big bucks for.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 5, 2012)

I would catch the baby, wrap and dry it, and give it to the mom to nurse. 

The cord can wait for the ambulance. There is no hurry at all. 

Clamp and cut it when it stops pulsing, usually 20 minutes anyway.


----------



## FunkyAnesthetic (Aug 5, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> make sure to use somebody else's shoe laces as ties, not your own



:rofl: If it ever comes to it, I'll be glad my boots have zippers 

Thanks everyone for the input.  I know women have done just fine with even less help, I just wanted to see what people less green than me would do.


----------



## sirengirl (Aug 8, 2012)

FunkyAnesthetic said:


> I just wanted to see what people less green than me would do.



slink away un-noticed into the background....


----------

